# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Самопроизвольное включение компьютера.

## komanchero

Здравствуйте! После выключения компьютера он сразу запускается.при отключении модема (DSL-2500U) проблема устаняется, а также при выдергивании телефонной линии.
Материнка ТА770 А2+
биос PHOENIX Award workstationBIOS
Всети полазил, в биосе вроде бы все отключил. Но многих настроек, которые советуют в биосе не обнаружил.
Помогите чем сможете,заранее благодарен!

----------


## nook

проверь правильность подключения пинов на метринке

_Добавлено через 50 секунд_
а еще может у тя стоит режим WakeUpOnLan

----------


## HereticX

nook, ты на дату сообщения смотрел? :D

----------

